# White widow problems



## Herm (Aug 19, 2009)

First off let me say the clones from this plant do fine.  I have 4 other strains that are going perfectly but for some reason my white widow and 
Arjans Haze #3 have devolped some funky looking leaves.  I am assuming this is a nute problem but I am really not sure.

1. Soil
2. NA
3. 1/2 str Fox Farms Nutes and cal mag
4. 1K Metal halidde
5. 6.4 ph
6. ~3 month old mother plant
7. 73 degrees 47% humidity
8. The area and venilation should be fine, 2 oscilating fans 2 inline fans 1 for scrubbing and 1 for light cooling and an A/C unit
9. NA
10. 24/7 Metal halide


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello Herm 

What size pot are they in?

eace:


----------



## Herm (Aug 19, 2009)

3 gallon pots


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 19, 2009)

What are you using to check your PH?

Can you see the roots at the bottom of the pot?


----------



## Herm (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a sharp digital PH meter, yes you can see a couple roots.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 19, 2009)

Can you up a pot size to 5 or 7 gal?


----------



## Herm (Aug 19, 2009)

That should not be a problem at all.


----------



## stillsmokin43 (Aug 19, 2009)

could be nute lockout if you know your not rootbound i would try flushing to make sure salts havent built up .     Hope this helps


----------



## Herm (Aug 19, 2009)

I will give it a good water next time with some regular phed ro water and see what my runoff is.


----------



## Herm (Aug 23, 2009)

They were root bound, thanks for your assistance.


----------

